
Masking HTML elements with gradient-based fadeouts - joshuacc
http://mir.aculo.us/2012/09/16/masking-html-elements-with-gradient-based-fadeouts/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+miraculous+%28mir.aculo.us%29
======
pestaa
Since when did WebKit+Firefox become cross-browser? It's kind of ignorant to
dismiss IE _and_ claim cross-platform, but it shows arrogance to act as if
only 3 browsers exist in the world.

I don't actually care that the experiment is an ugly gray box in Opera, but
this attitude is a general trend I hate to see.

------
rauar
A screenshot would be good. Does not show a gradient on my Android 2.3.

